# what draw weight for my wife?



## elkMania (Jul 7, 2004)

Need a good bow for my wife but not sure what to get…
She has shot a Genesis off and on and needs a real bow to advance.
She is in her mid-40’s and will never hunt :sad: but will attend 3D shoots w/me thru the spring and summer .

Went to the local shop – she could only pull back 30lbs. She tried 37 without any luck. She is not interested in exercising to strengthen her draw weight .

My question is: should I get a 30-40lb bow…. Or a 40-50lb bow and drop it down and hope she improves to set it at 40+ as she progresses? 

Looking at Hoyt Kobalts, Mathew’s passion, etc.
Thanks for you input!
EM


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Hmmm... I would guess that if your wife has difficulty pulling much more than 30#, then start with 30-40# bow. If she starts out with a draw weight that's too difficult, she may get discouraged too easily or develop poor form or bad habits. Or worse, injure her shoulder! 30# isn't a bad place to start--when I first started shooting 3Ds, I was only pulling about 25#.

You might also want to consider a bow that comes with a larger draw weight range. I think the Diamond Razor Edge comes with 30-60# limbs -- Someone correct me if I'm wrong. And there are probably other options out there, too, that I'm just not aware of.

I hope you find a good bow and enjoy shooting together!


----------



## casoki (Jan 5, 2011)

I also agree that a 30-40 is better if that is what she can draw. The more comfortable she is, the more fun she will have, and etc... 10lb difference is a lot. I have a 40-50 and we placed it at 50. WOW that was impossible. I don't think I even budged it, so we tuned her down to roughly 42 and I love it.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

ABQ_Chica said:


> Hmmm... I would guess that if your wife has difficulty pulling much more than 30#, then start with 30-40# bow. If she starts out with a draw weight that's too difficult, she may get discouraged too easily or develop poor form or bad habits. Or worse, injure her shoulder! 30# isn't a bad place to start--when I first started shooting 3Ds, I was only pulling about 25#.
> 
> You might also want to consider a bow that comes with a larger draw weight range. I think the Diamond Razor Edge comes with 30-60# limbs -- Someone correct me if I'm wrong. And there are probably other options out there, too, that I'm just not aware of.
> 
> I hope you find a good bow and enjoy shooting together!


Have to agree with Chica. The discouragment factor can be tough to overcome.
That said, look for a bow in the 30-40 lb range.
A good friend of mine is currently shooting a 2006 Bowtech Equalizer @ 34#. She too has strength issues, but wants to shoot 3-D matches for fun.
I set her up with the lightest possible arrow and the fact that the Equalizer is a fast bow, the results are good.
In time, and with a lot of shooting, you will eventually be able to turn up the poundage.
I do this to the kids I teach........a 1/4 every few weeks if they've been shooting a lot. When it becomes obvious they have no problem pulling the weight for say, 40 shots, I give the limbs another 1/4 turn. They don't even realize it.

Also,A bow with a longer axel to axel will be easier to draw, and that may help her too.

So basicly, look for a bow that has good speed.....speed translates into arrow performance and velocity, and that helps long distance shooting like what you see in 3-D.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

dont go over 40#... Thats all i pull.. mine is usually set around 38# for 3d. There is no need to ruin a shoulder or have her be discouraged and tired out from trying to pull it back. With the technology out there in bows, and with the right set up, she should be able to achieve a fps to be competitive. I'd recommend a Gold Tip Ultralight 600 arrow.


----------



## whitmire01 (Dec 30, 2010)

I am getting the passion in a month or so. I didn't think I could shoot the passion b/c it starts off at 40#s and I am a petite girl and can only pull back about 33#s. My husband talked to 'our guy' at the archery store and he said the passion can be turned down to 30#s!! I was so excited for I had my heart set on getting the Mathews passion!


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

I got my wife a Kolbalt from a guy one here. It was a 40-50 lb and starting out, i turned it down to about 36 lbs. 2 weeks later, shes pulling 44 lbs comfortably. She will gain more strength just by shooting what is comfortable now. Evidentally, we dont normally use the muscles used in this sport too often in day to day life.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

If she's not planning on hunting, 30-40 will be plenty. Last thing you want to happen is for her to struggle and get discouraged. The best "exercise" she can do is shoot the bow, no need to push her to strengthen her arms any other way. It will happen naturally.


----------



## elkMania (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the responses!  I will take your advice, 30-40lb's. It will most likely be Valentine's day present, would that work for you?
BTW - she is 5'6" - so that is why I like the Kobalt. Also, want to get a 2010 or 2009 to keep the cost down a little.
:darkbeer:


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the Kobalt is a great starter bow and I actually have hunted and shot 3d with my kobalt for a few years now. It will be going in the classifieds soon only because I need something 50-60. Mine is 40-50.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Muscle memory!!! Start her out comfortable, she will tell you (either literally or in her shooting) that she's ready to turn it up a notch. My hubby turned me up some last nite and didn't tell me til I was done, and I didn't notice a thing! Have to break down muscles and build them up, just shooting at a comfortable poundage to start will help her, and keep her happy. I agree with above, we don't use those muscles day to day, unless you're an archery model!! LOL! Have fun with her and you'll be a happy man!


----------



## Megg09 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm shooting a Diamond Razor edge. The poundage goes from 30-60 pounds and the draw length goes from 19-29". I'm 20 and shooting 43lbs. My boyfriend bought it for me for my birthday a few months ago & I love it. Just thought it might be an idea.


----------



## kamogirl (Jan 15, 2011)

Another option is the Mission Craze. It's adjustable in draw length and the draw weight adjusts based on the archer's draw length. For example if her draw length is 26 the weight is adjustable from 27#-70#'s but if her draw length is 24 then the draw weight is adjustable from 25#-67#'s. It is a great bow to learn with since the draw weight has so much range!! The bare bow retails for $299 and I know there are some packages you can add to get the accessories.


----------



## whynotv2 (Oct 5, 2010)

Whatever is comfortable for her to draw is what you should get  My wife is shooting a 30lb PSE Chaos. She liked it a lot more than most of the other bows she tried. The draw cycle is nice on the Chaos and the price is even nicer. It has a really nice range of draw length adjustment (my wife is tall) and the 30-40lb limbs can be turned down to about 26lbs if really needed which allows for a lot of increase later on.

Hope this helps.

PS. You can get it in skull camo for 2011 now too


----------



## elkMania (Jul 7, 2004)

Bit the bullet: Bought a Hoyt Kobalt for my wife for Valentine's Day! :archery:
It's a surprise, which is not the best way to buy a bow. But, if she gets into it like I am she can pick out her next bow!

Question: what arrows? 

I use Axis arrows (small diameter, hidden inserts) - have been ever since they came out. They are fantastic, never lose an insert, durable, fly good in the wind, great penetration.

The bow is a 30-40# DW, 26" DL. The Easton Axis Jr. arrows are stated for bows no more than 40#. She will start out in the low 30's so the arrows should work. Thy do not list the GPI or spine for these shafts, not sure why. But, they do not come up in the Easton arrow selector.

These arrows seem like a good fit. Any thoughts? Any other suggestions for a middle of the road, light weight arrow?
TIA.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

elkMania said:


> Bit the bullet: Bought a Hoyt Kobalt for my wife for Valentine's Day! :archery:
> It's a surprise, which is not the best way to buy a bow. But, if she gets into it like I am she can pick out her next bow!


That's so sweet! It might be a surprise bow, but you did your research and know what she's capable of--that's a great start. And it's sweet of you to think ahead to her next bow! 
Keep us updated on how the surprise Valentines Day goes, and have her sign up here on AT, too, if she likes to be online.

As for arrows, I only have experience with Gold Tips, and used Lightnings when I first started out. They were great, but are only rated up to ~35#, so the Axis Jrs. might be better.


----------



## csvfd246 (Jan 29, 2011)

The 30-40 lbs is a great start. I broke my arm and haven't built back up the strength yet so I know what it's like to have a hard time pulling back that amount. I finally got worked up to 40 lbs but had to drop it when I has target practicing because of the repeated pull. I think her best bet is something low and then if she works up to more than 40 lbs look into a new one but I'm pretty sure the 30-40 lbs will last her a while.


----------

